
Algorithm diet: Same food can trigger diff blood sugar response in diff people - dorfsmay
http://www.weizmann.ac.il/pages/home/algorithm-diet
======
dorfsmay
Prof Eran Segal did a TEDx talk about it:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z03xkwFbw4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z03xkwFbw4)

